

Mozilla's Firefox OS Chromecast equivalent - fidotron
http://gigaom.com/2014/06/20/this-firefox-os-powered-streaming-stick-is-mozillas-answer-to-chromecast-exclusive-video/

======
codeddesign
ugly and 2x the size. I am all for Mozilla getting into new tech lately, but
they really need to hire a decent design team.

~~~
mcpherrinm
If I had to guess, that device looks like one of the many "Android TV sticks"
that are sold on Ebay and the like. I didn't see one that looked exactly like
it, but it's the right cheap plastic and dimensions.

If I had to guess, I'd say an engineer bought this and decided to port
FirefoxOS to it -- not something that went through any sort of design team.

------
lziz
"killer"

